# Corporate guidance notes for expats



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As the Australian economy continues to expand we are seeing more and more international companies investing in the country and as such an array of expats descending upon Australia. It was interesting today to see that Microsoft has issued its US workers moving to the UK with a 44 page document explaining "life in the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Corporate guidance notes for expats...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

